# contest spread sheet



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2010)

does anyone know where I can find that contest spread sheet that is a pirate version of the kcbs scoring program?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 6, 2010)

Lot's of luck on that one Bill !

Pigs


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 14, 2010)

I understand a few guys have developed a similar scoring program using excel 
They built it so it would NOT be the same as the KCBS program


----------

